# Ajijic Cultural Festival



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I know this slightly different post but I do think that a "heads up" on cultural events also useful and would appreciate similar posts. I don't have any relationship to the event and don't live anywhere near Ajijic but I was just forwarded a note for what looks like a very interesting cultural festival in Ajijic 18-19 February. Reason that I received this is that Pozos, where I do live, is a center for the production as well as use of pre-hispanic musical instruments. In fact, one of the leading producers will be in Ajijic to demonstrate as part of the entertainment.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That sounds like the annual 'Chili Cookoff' and it is a lot of fun. There will be displays by many Mexican artisans, entertainment and good food for the entire weekend. It is an expat centered event but the main sponsor is Grupo Modelo & the beer will flow. We go every year.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, I don't believe it is tied to the chili cook off. The poster I saw is all focused on Mexican culture and music with a wide range of different groups from pre-hispanic to mariachi. By the way, San Miguel just had it's annual chili cook off with the top three getting invitations to the International cook off in Texas.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is the Chili Cookoff weekend. Believe it or not.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds like a busy weekend in Ajijic as I went back and reviewed the poster, this is listed as the 1st Festival Cultural Sangre Viva with a cultural exposition and conference 18 & 19 February at the Centro Cultural Ajijic and concerts at the Campo de Futbol Cruz Azul. Hopefully some expats will break away from the chili cookoff to experience Mexican culture.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True, there are frequently multiple events. I wasn't aware of this one.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> True, there are frequently multiple events. I wasn't aware of this one.


I know one of the groups pretty well as they make all of their instruments. They will be at both the exposition and give a concert. Although all the publicity is in Spanish, I do hope that expats won't miss this opportunity.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This thread has gotten a little stale but in case people were planning on attending the cultural festival 18 & 19, I just received an updated poster that the Cultural Festival now 11 & 12 March. Not sure why the change but could have been conflict with the chili cook off.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suspect that to be the case. The Chili Cook-off is a major event and another would not do well on those dates. That was poor planning, as was the lack of bilingual advertising in the appropriate publications. Volantes in Spanish only won't attract many expats in Ajijic, few of whom might be able to read them. They will, however, read the 'Guadalajara Reporter', 'Lake Chapala Review', and 'Ojo de Lago', all English language publications, of which the latter two are free.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have any involvement. I just know the group from Pozos that will be both demonstrating their instruments and participating in a concert. They are very good.
BTW, it really intrigues me that there is such a significant focus in the US to have everything dual language while almost the opposite philosophy exists in Mexico. When I buy appliances here I often have to go online for the US dual language version of instructions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

conklinwh said:


> ..............BTW, it really intrigues me that there is such a significant focus in the US to have everything dual language while almost the opposite philosophy exists in Mexico. When I buy appliances here I often have to go online for the US dual language version of instructions.


Even though we border Quebec, French government forms are not required, while Spanish is required. Most Americans are not aware of the reason, which is law as a result of the Treaty of Guadalupe, after the USA illegally took about half of Mexico. The treaty specifies that Mexican culture will be allowed to continue and culture definitely includes language.
So, the USA must continue to provide Spanish language services, forms, etc. This is particularly important in some areas of the Southwest, where English is not spoken by many, who are culturally still very Mexican without ever having left their ancestral homelands, especially in New Mexico, Arizona, Texas and California.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I was certainly aware of the treaty but didn't realize that was the source of dual language. I did have an interesting discussion with Westinghouse HQ after bought appliances in Mexico with Spanish only manuals. When I called they said that they are required to remove English. Go figure.


----------

